

Searching "www.Google.com" gives me "Sexy Bacon Bra" #2 result. - boonez123
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=3&gs_rn=0&gs_ri=hp&tok=Um-WeYoxCjTM_d-fnnZMsg&cp=5&gs_id=53&xhr=t&q=www.google.com&pf=p&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=www.g&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=6b248429b05b6670&bpcl=39650382&biw=1440&bih=739

======
simantel
This must be a customized result for you. Have you been looking at lots of
bacon bras lately?

------
boonez123
Seriously. No one thinks this is kind of odd?

~~~
jgeorge
I'd think it was odd if I saw it too, but I don't. Your link just brings up
very meta google results for more links to google.com.

What kind of bizarre search history does google have on you to give you those
weird results? :-)

~~~
boonez123
Well I'm on the corporate network, so I'm not sure how that works.
www.google.com. If I use google.ca it seems that it is fine.

